# Fluval Spec.



## mkendle87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was at my LFS today and saw a new tank by Fluval called the Spec. It looked pretty nice. Its a 2 gallon glass tank with a built in sump style filter. I was just wondering if anyone had one or had any experience with them. Im thinking about getting one for my betta.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there!

I have the Fluval Spec for my Betta. It's a great tank. Looks nice too. It's a good tank for one Betta.

Only thing I hate about it is that the filter is too strong, so you'll have to baffle it. I cover the filter output with a piece of cloth to reduce the current.

The LED light cannot support most plant light.

That's pretty much it. It's a nice tank.


----------



## mkendle87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you think the lights would be ok for some Anubias and java fern. Those are really low light plants. Thats all I was planning to put in the tank. Also wondering if a elite mini 25w heater will fit in the pump compartment.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

mkendle87 said:


> Do you think the lights would be ok for some Anubias and java fern. Those are really low light plants. Thats all I was planning to put in the tank. Also wondering if a elite mini 25w heater will fit in the pump compartment.


Sure Java Fern works great! Anubias, they still need a little bit of light. . Right now I have two Crypts in mine, they're doing okay. And a Marimo moss ball, you can never go wrong with those. 

I use the same heater, I put it next to the filter output. It sticks out, but the lid still goes on okay. Not sure if it's a good idea to put it in the pump compartment.


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

I just bought the Spec off Amazon last week for my betta and he loves it. I've only had him maybe two weeks and originally I had him in the typical size bowl. He is my first betta, but it didn't take long to realize how inadequate that space was for him. 

The pump has settings so you can adjust the strength. I too had mine on the lowest and it was a bit too strong, however it was mostly due to the shape of the head. I took that off and it has a much gentler effect and it does not seem to bother him at all. It doesn't ruin his bubbles or jet his pellets around everywhere either, and I'll frequently find him purposely swimming into the jet. I am not an expert (obviously lol) but I don't notice any deviation in his attitude with it on or off.

I too desire a planted tank. I have not had the opportunity to aquascape (I'm moving across town Thursday so it seems kind of silly to start now) but I have also chosen a few low light plants to try out. I'll let you know how the lighting fares, if its insufficient Fluval makes a 13w power compact that you can clip on the back much like the current lamp.


----------



## mkendle87 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am considering the spec tank as well as the Aquaeon evolve 2 or 4. The 4 would give my betta a little more space. Im just wondering how the lights and filter system are on the evolve. Also its acrylic and I would rather have glass. I also noticed that the spec seems to have a better filtration system using the biomax and carbon. Does anyone have the evolve?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

In my opinion, I don't know how much they cost in the US, but they're rather expensive in Canada just for two gallons. I would rather pay an extra $15 or so to get a 5 gallon kit 

They DO look very nice though, I would be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

bahamut285 said:


> In my opinion, I don't know how much they cost in the US, but they're rather expensive in Canada just for two gallons. I would rather pay an extra $15 or so to get a 5 gallon kit
> 
> They DO look very nice though, I would be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.


I'm just curious, how much do they run in Canada? I paid $50 for mine shipped from Amazon, and to me that's a pretty good deal. Sure you can buy just a 2 gallon tank for $15 but to add a filter and light size specific will easily run you over, let alone a efficient built-in overflow/sump style filtration system and a modern LED lamp. I'm pretty happy with mine so far and my betta has really exploded with personality, and color!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

atomicjade said:


> I'm just curious, how much do they run in Canada? I paid $50 for mine shipped from Amazon, and to me that's a pretty good deal. Sure you can buy just a 2 gallon tank for $15 but to add a filter and light size specific will easily run you over, let alone a efficient built-in overflow/sump style filtration system and a modern LED lamp. I'm pretty happy with mine so far and my betta has really exploded with personality, and color!


In Canada they're around the price of $70. They used to be on sale for $50, with some decor, and other small goodies. But let's compare the prices, I can pick up a 2.5g for around $15, add on a lid that's an extra $7. Plus a small filter, like the Tetra Whisper 3i In-Tank filter that's another $20. Add an extra LED clip on light $15.

Calculate it all up: $57 plus taxes that's around $60 depending on wear you live in Canada.

So, yeah Fluval tanks are pleasing to the eye but they come with a price.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with Micho, it's like buying an Apple/Sony laptop, you can get something infinitely better for just a little extra. (even a little less in the case of laptops...)

I think at my Petsmart, the Fluval is around $60-70 and it's a 2 Gallon. My 5G kit was 54.99 ($62 including taxes) and it's more than twice the size, and it looks reasonably nice and works very well.

I'm not saying it's an awful tank, I just figured that my bettas could get some extra room (and I could divide if need be) for less of a price.

I still regret not getting a 10 gallon that was only $12 extra, blargh.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually me and my sis went to the petstore today and bought one. LOL! We just started it, put the gravel, decoration, water with conditioner and plugged it in 5 minutes ago. Just dont forget to adjust the power of the filter at low before putting the filter in cuz then it's a pain to take it out again to adjust it. It's very silent and looks awesome. We're waiting to get the heater we ordered in the mail and then we'll get the fish!

And we're in canada. We payed 45$. It's always at that price at the petstores here...


----------



## mkendle87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Amazon has the spec for $47.99 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Deskto...MQBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333644564&sr=8-1


----------

